# valley pan



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have directions on how to install the valley pan I plan on doing this and the intake manifold tommorrow plus the water pump install I have read that in some instances the valley pan will provide a better seal without a gasket what do you guys preffer with or without the gasket?????If no gasket is used , apply only a small amount of sealer on the mating surface to avoid dripping excess sealent into the lifter valley this is from Butlers website. Next, im assuming installing the water pump first then the intake now the section of the intake that mates against the water pump is there an o ring or gasket and if either do you reccomend sealer on both sides of it?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> I have directions on how to install the valley pan I plan on doing this and the intake manifold tommorrow plus the water pump install I have read that in some instances the valley pan will provide a better seal without a gasket what do you guys preffer with or without the gasket?????If no gasket is used , apply only a small amount of sealer on the mating surface to avoid dripping excess sealent into the lifter valley this is from Butlers website. Next, im assuming installing the water pump first then the intake now the section of the intake that mates against the water pump is there an o ring or gasket and if either do you reccomend sealer on both sides of it?


Put the water pump on first, as the 0 ring on the front of your intake is bolted on the front of your water pump. I would use a gasket on your valley pan, it is a pushrod cover gasket as stated by TMP in a bunch of posts. I put a little blue permatex on the O ring just to make sure it doesn't leak, nothing worse than green antifreeze in your valley pan, annoying. Good luck!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do what Jetstang says. Also, that thin little bolt at the o-ring to timing cover: use antisieze on it and tighten it carefully (don't overtighten it) BEFORE torquing down the other intake manifold bolts. Also, a small amount of RTV under the two bolt heads that hold the valley pan down, and don't overtighten them, either!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No silicone on the rubber ring between the water pump and intake!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> No silicone on the rubber ring between the water pump and intake!!!


Mine leaked, had to pull the intake back off to fix it, you bet I put some permatex on there to fix it, didn't leak. Why not?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The rubber has enough give/crush to make the seal. Usually what I do is to start all the bolts, then tighten that front bolt first, then the intake to head bolts. If you clamp down on the intake to head bolts first it can be hard to get the front seal to seal. Just what I've found anyway.


----------

